# DAVE's VIVARIUMS - Quality



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

I posted this in the Snakes section but wished to share this with DWA licence holders as they have particular emphasis on quality construction in their vivs! Understandably :lol2:.

If you're looking for a vivarium I highly recommend:

Dave of Dave's Vivariums
Dave's Vivariums Custom Viv's

Just took delivery of a 5ft viv. It is superior build construction and craftsmanship. I currently own two 5ft vivs in addition to this new one from Dave.

DWA and non-DWA secure without question. 

Dave built to my requirements which included a solid contiboard back, payment was easy (I personally used Paypal) and delivery was honest and simple.

He has a lot of work. His vivs are definitely worth waiting for. Delighted customer who strongly recommends his craftsmanship.

My False Water Cobra is going to love this!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Are you Dave? :whistling2:


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

good prices but they havn't got a solid back


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

SiUK said:


> Are you Dave? :whistling2:


 
nah, Dave is Ratboy.


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

maffy said:


> I posted this in the Snakes section but wished to share this with DWA licence holders as they have particular emphasis on quality construction in their vivs! Understandably :lol2:.
> 
> If you're looking for a vivarium I highly recommend:
> 
> ...



Did you ring me earlier, trying to sell me double glazing??


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ive had a few off dave not solid backed but he will do if you ask.

Does'nt the glass on dwa tanks have be a certain thickness and toughned glass without question.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

darren81 said:


> Does'nt the glass on dwa tanks have be a certain thickness and toughned glass without question.


No!

What gives you that idea?


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

darren81 said:


> Ive had a few off dave not solid backed but he will do if you ask.
> 
> Does'nt the glass on dwa tanks have be a certain thickness and toughned glass without question.


no thank god! try pricing the glass up for 10 vivs in toughened!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

I asked him for a price to make me some vivs, i will need around 40 over the nesxt year or so but i wanted them making out of osb......i waited and pm'd and waited and pm'd for a price......made them myself in the end.....i dont get a lot of time off so thought it would be a good idea and he only lives down the road


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*haha*



I am a scarecrow said:


> Did you ring me earlier, trying to sell me double glazing??


:lol2: i like this very much, most amusing.

why sell double glazing when the most valuable asset i have is free?

:welcome:


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*lee*



leecb0 said:


> I asked him for a price to make me some vivs, i will need around 40 over the nesxt year or so but i wanted them making out of osb......i waited and pm'd and waited and pm'd for a price......made them myself in the end.....i dont get a lot of time off so thought it would be a good idea and he only lives down the road


not sure what osb is, sorry. ?

i gave a recommendation as this viv is seriously good.

loved the spitting cobra by the way! niiiiicee.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

orientated strand board if you see the viv in the photos on the floor to my right thats made from it i and a few others use it its cheap board that they use around building sites usually but i coat the inside of it with V8 OR G4 pond paint its better than yaght varnish you could fill up the bottom of my vivs with water and it wont leak or warp the wood awsome stuff but expensive...will take spraying everyday and out last any melamine viv


----------



## MrLizardBoi97 (Aug 29, 2010)

nice vivs fair price


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> orientated strand board if you see the viv in the photos on the floor to my right thats made from it i and a few others use it its cheap board that they use around building sites usually but i coat the inside of it with V8 OR G4 pond paint its better than yaght varnish you could fill up the bottom of my vivs with water and it wont leak or warp the wood awsome stuff but expensive...will take spraying everyday and out last any melamine viv


osb contains all types of wood - how do you know that the various types of wood used are safe for reptiles?

contiboard is prepared at manufacture to very high standards, strong and beautiful. 

if you were going to build 10s and 100s of vivs per week...and your time was very precious also (working 100 hours a week on average...) what wood would you choose to provide customers?

What wood would you choose :lol2: tongue twister hilarity.

One that is prepared to manufacturer standards, probably. And also one where you'll deliver to customers in a reasonable timeframe.

If you built your own vivs, well done. Using contiboard I couldn't better Dave's quote :lol2: and definitely not the quality.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

maffy said:


> osb contains all types of wood - how do you know that the various types of wood used are safe for reptiles?
> 
> contiboard is prepared at manufacture to very high standards, strong and beautiful.
> 
> ...


as i said i coat the osb with v8 or g4 pond paint this seals the timber so it makes no difference what wood is used, and my vivs will outlast any melamine built viv especially one that is sprayed twice a day due to the water not being to penatrate the wood where as a melamine viv will eventually warp with constant watering as the water penatrates the silicone sealant. dont get me wrong i do have melamine vivs but i usually use them for snakes that need a dryer enviroment.
And the reason i asked Dave for a quote was if he could build melamine vivs for the price he does then with qsb being cheaper then i would have been willing to pay for them to be made for me


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*contiboard*

Lee, I aint a wood expert but i'd say that drilling holes in contiboard is way easier and less prone to splitting etc.

Spraying all those boards would be very time intensive and would not guarantee manufacturers standards.

Look, all I'm saying is I once turned down an £80k IT deal with a customer because their requirement didn't meet the standards or workflow criteria set by the company. 

Third rule of sales - the customer is not the expert. That's why they pay you.

First rule is ensure customer satisfaction.
Second will follow - making a reasonable profit. This includes time and resource.

It all comes down to personal choice. Existing contiboard vivs in my dedicated reptile room are five years old and the wood is in truly perfect condition.

All said though, does this debate really matter? You've built your own vivs anyway. I just thought I'd give an honest tradesman a recommendation.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

WTF are you talking about?????????


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> WTF are you talking about?????????


Smoked haddock has a milder taste then Kipper.: victory:


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*reiteration*

Lee, using phrasiology that is foul and abusive (to me anyway) on an open forum means that I have to put it very simply for you.

An osb viv would:

1. take longer for a professional tradesman to prepare, build and sell to customers. 

2. would not provide the manufacturers standard of finish for contiboard.

3. be substandard in quality as compared with contiboard for the purpose of building vivs.

However in fairness (and its not my business to be honest) your vivs are likely perfect Lee. 

This is because you had an excess amount of time to prepare the wood during the spraying process.

Also you are probably highly skilled with building stuff, unlike people like me :lol2:.


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

AND THATS THE BOTTOM LINE, COS STONE COLD SAID SO!
(Just because I could) :whip:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

maffy said:


> Lee, using phrasiology that is foul and abusive (to me anyway) on an open forum means that I have to put it very simply for you.
> 
> An osb viv would:
> 
> ...


Firstly all i wanted and asked for was him to build me the bare box/ viv simple as that this would have taken him no longer to do than making a conti board viv. i was then going to seal the internals of the viv with the pond paint...no spraying is needed. i dont understand why you keep bringing up manufacturers standards. As i have said and which you seem to not understand i have contiboard style vivs both shop bought and home built but for my my white lip vipers for instance these are sprayed/ misted dailey for humidity reasons and contiboard vivs however well made will eventually warp and become damaged however good they are sealed with silicon. Hence the reason i use and many others also do use OSB


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*viv debate*

All I do know is if you ask a Volvo saleperson for a custom built Morgan he'll look at you like this...:gasp:

Both drive very nicely though, I like them :lol2:.

Maybe Dave will look into the merits of osb vivs. Like I said, I ain't a wood or viv expert. 

My guess is that as a professional he probably doesn't want to sell osb vivs in case people generally (not you) screw up the spraying/paint process.

Screws and paint and spraying considered. Things get hot.

And besides DAVE is the expert, not me. He knows more than we do.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/451094-g4-pond-sealant-how-long.html


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

maffy said:


> All I do know is if you ask a Volvo saleperson for a custom built Morgan he'll look at you like this...:gasp:
> 
> Not a very good salesman as i would have dealt him and sent him home and a new volvo full up with warranty and and whole load of extras, on finance at 20% flat
> 
> ...


I imagine you have posted this thread to try and prove your point, but if you read it there are many people that actually have and do use it including a custom viv builder


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*hilarious*

Lee - we have PM'd each other but for the hilarity of your last thread...it deserves a reply :lol2:

Indeed, great salespeople love a challenge, so yes, if I was amusingly asked if I was a double glazing salesperson I'd probably relish to ensure they're doubly glazed up, perhaps :lol2: :no1:. 

Hey, my 420GSi half leather was a great car (10yrs ago!) :no1:. My 205GTi 1.9, however, was loads of trouble although a joy to drive at the time :gasp:

Volvo's are amazing these days. Morgan Aero 8, supercool. Always loved Morgans. And always will.

Jag's though are surely superduper dude?

Yep born Sutton Coldfield. BCFC through three generations.

:lol2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

WTF are you lot on about?

Melamine vivs are basically fkn shite last 24 months etc

a bit of water and they are shagged!

ok so you dont agree........prove otherwise!


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> EDIT are you lot on about?
> 
> Melamine vivs are basically EDIT last 24 months etc
> 
> ...


Goodness me, sorry, but what an absolutely absurd and ridiculous comment from you Slippery. 24 months? Complete rubbish.

I have two 5ft contiboard vivs, one with a very large water bowl inside under a powerful ceramic heater!! The boa isn't exactly "potty trained" either and yet the vivs are around 5 years old and BOTH in PERFECT condition.

This also despite the fact that a Colombian Tegu likes clawing its way around the 2nd vivs door runners... without success amazingly!! :no1:

(side note, Tegu's eat for England given the chance!!)

So, experience and ownership - is that good enough lock tight (water)proof enough for you?

All joined wood is sealed for vivs at the edge to ensure waterproofing. 

And I can honestly say that Dave sealed this new viv better than my existing vivs (which are still in perfect condition anyway and were purchased from reptile shops).

24 months...?... did you house a crocodile in there :lol2:
Did you make it? No offence but I've gotta ask.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> WTF are you lot on about?
> 
> Melamine vivs are basically fkn shite last 24 months etc
> 
> ...


completely agree with you mate....they warp and peel at the first sign of humidity and heat.

there ok for keeping cool desert species in like a cactus lol.....i prefer to use MDF/OSD with multiple coats of varnish on.....

i arent a wood expert either...but i know what my own eyes see and prefer to trust them over a sales pitch anyday

P.S. isnt this the DWA section....whats wood got to do with it.....surely if youve got wood then the 18+ section would be best?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> completely agree with you mate....they warp and peel at the first sign of humidity and heat.
> 
> there ok for keeping cool desert species in like a cactus lol.....i prefer to use MDF/OSD with multiple coats of varnish on.....
> 
> ...


I dont think maffy has any sense of humour!

I have been keeping herps for 30+ years and I've yet to come across a long lasting melamine/conti viv.

Its just too prone to absorbing moisture.


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

im saying wy have wood! 
when you can have plastic!
visions all the way for me please!


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*Enough is enough*



wildlifewarrior said:


> completely agree with you mate....they warp and peel at the first sign of humidity and heat.
> 
> there ok for keeping cool desert species in like a cactus lol.....i prefer to use MDF/OSD with multiple coats of varnish on.....
> 
> ...


What type of varnish do you use guys?

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/23569-yacht-varnish.html

Is it yacht varnish, right? Correct, yes?

So let me get this straight:

1. You use G4 pond paint despite the fact that it stinks?
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/451094-g4-pond-sealant-how-long.html

2. You encourage the use of varnish giving off noxious fumes to reptiles?

3. You encourage varnish that smells?

Matthew ch15 verse 13:
*13*He replied, "Every plant that my heavenly Father has not planted will be pulled up by the roots. *14*Leave them; they are blind guides.[e] If a blind man leads a blind man, both will fall into a pit." 

Are you still removing the caps from your venomous snakes?

Matthew ch23 verse 25:
*25*"Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You clean the outside of the cup and dish, but inside they are full of greed and self-indulgence. *26*Blind Pharisee! First clean the inside of the cup and dish, and then the outside also will be clean. 

I tell you the truth, EVERY SINGLE ONE of the snakes in those vivs will die if you keep fighting against these words.

And very best to you - as I do actually say this to help you and your beloved snakes.

I DO KNOW you love your snakes very much!! And so do I.

Throw out ALL those vivs you have coated, or the snakes will die.

Maffy


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*humourless*



slippery42 said:


> I dont think maffy has any sense of humour!
> 
> I have been keeping herps for 30+ years and I've yet to come across a long lasting melamine/conti viv.
> 
> Its just too prone to absorbing moisture.


*meep meep* :lol2:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

maffy said:


> What type of varnish do you use guys?
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/23569-yacht-varnish.html
> 
> ...



what on earth are you on about....not a single one of my vivs smell at all so i fail to see where this comes from.....yatch varnish is fine if its allowed to dry in a ventilated area....hence why having a garden is good.

Not being funny mate but most of the stuff you ahve said as been dsuregarded by well known herpers...such as using rear fanged snakes as DWA trainers....advise like that wont kill your reptiles but WILL kill the keeper.

yatch varnish has been used for years and completely fine...and to be honest again i prefer to let my own and others experince speak for its self.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

maffy said:


> *meep meep* :lol2:


??????


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*vivs*



wildlifewarrior said:


> what on earth are you on about....not a single one of my vivs smell at all so i fail to see where this comes from.....yatch varnish is fine if its allowed to dry in a ventilated area....hence why having a garden is good.
> 
> Not being funny mate but most of the stuff you ahve said as been dsuregarded by well known herpers...such as using rear fanged snakes as DWA trainers....advise like that wont kill your reptiles but WILL kill the keeper.
> 
> yatch varnish has been used for years and completely fine...and to be honest again i prefer to let my own and others experince speak for its self.


the two 5ft vivs in my reptile room are still in perfect condition.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

maffy said:


> the two 5ft vivs in my reptile room are still in perfect condition.


and what about all the other wooden vivariums you have?


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

my stainless steal non stick frying pan has started to stick :devil:


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*good question*



wildlifewarrior said:


> and what about all the other wooden vivariums you have?


the 3ft Royal Python viv is in excellent condition.

By this I mean that the contiboard wood is 100% excellent and waterproof. The white backed chipboard is a little scuffed in the Royals viv, but still waterproof. Its a great wooden viv.

As regards the back of vivs, I prefer contiboard backed vivs from experience, like the one Dave built for me. Looks fabulous too!:welcome:

Saying that the Boas and Tegus white backed chipboards are in absolutely perfect condition even after some five years of use!! YAY :no1:.

The 3ft glass viv was 2nd hand when we bought it. So usual wear and tear. A good starter viv.

The runners on vivs are notoriously troublesome, especially if you stack heavy vivs. 

Again, this is why I said Dave's were very well constructed. He also sealed up the joins superbly. The fact is I could compare it to the existing 5ft vivs.

I am certainly not saying wooden vivs are the only option. Got a 3ft front opening glass viv for starters (ha, plus two approx 80/100 litre glass tanks for locusts/crickets :2thumb: and a flat rock scorp to live in).

If people buy dedicated Herp stacks/vivs, again that is another option. I don't have any so can't comment.

Plastic...cetainly NOT as environmentally friendly as wood. Also does it have as good heat storage properties to wood?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

maffy said:


> the 3ft Royal Python viv is in excellent condition.
> 
> By this I mean that the contiboard wood is 100% excellent and waterproof. The white backed chipboard is a little scuffed in the Royals viv, but still waterproof. Its a great wooden viv.
> 
> ...


Go on post piccies of your evelasting melamine vivs, please


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> Go on post piccies of your evelasting melamine vivs, please


Heats gone astray, melamine warped today. 
It went away just when you needed it so. 
You won't regret, I'll come back buying you. (mmm) 
Won't you forget, welcome the enclsoure we once knew. 

Open up your eyes, then you realise. 
Here I stand with my everlasting wood. 
Need it by my bed side. 
snake to be my pride. 
Never be denied everlasting viv....


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*piccy*



slippery42 said:


> Go on post piccies of your evelasting melamine vivs, please


here's the Tegu viv enclosure.

I've popped the new FWC one on top of this :2thumb:.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/maffy-albums-viv-setups-picture18695-dsc00299.jpg


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*contiboard*



wildlifewarrior said:


> Heats gone astray, melamine warped today.
> It went away just when you needed it so.
> You won't regret, I'll come back buying you. (mmm)
> Won't you forget, welcome the enclsoure we once knew.
> ...


contiboard is very durable and manufacturer prepared.

Do you have everlasting snakes though? Nope, because they grow old and die. 

That's the question I'd be asking to be honest. How long do you want your snakes to live for??

Yacht varnish is quite laughable. 

Hey these guys know about boats, why not check it out. Nice list of what Yacht varnish contains and a specific instruction that it is dangerous to aquatic life in close proximity.

http://www.buyboatpaint.co.uk/Portals/1/docs/VSDS TEAMALAK YACHT VARNISH.pdf

Of course, they didn't think anyone would use it for Reptiles! 

And I quote:
"Flammable. Repeated exposure may cause skin dryness or cracking. Toxic to aquatic organisms, may cause long-term adverse effects
in the aquatic environment."


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

maffy said:


> contiboard is very durable and manufacturer prepared.
> 
> Do you have everlasting snakes though? Nope, because they grow old and die.
> 
> ...



my oldest snake is 32 years old....a calabar boa...which as you might be aware are known for being allergic to majority of chemicals...and thus is why they cant be mite treated with chemicals as it kills them...am not going to argue this anymore....your an expert so i'll let you get on with educating all of us on here


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> my oldest snake is 32 years old....a calabar boa...which as you might be aware are known for being allergic to majority of chemicals...and thus is why they cant be mite treated with chemicals as it kills them...am not going to argue this anymore....your an expert so i'll let you get on with educating all of us on here


maffy is the expert perhaps we all need to listen to him!


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*hey*



slippery42 said:


> maffy is the expert perhaps we all need to listen to him!


Stick three coats on a 3ft chipboard viv.

Put a lighter to it.

See the difference yourself from thin coated fire retardant manufacturer prepared wood.

At least have some fire retardant qualities to your vivarium especially in view of the heat and direct light sources in vivs.

Note - some Yacht Varnishes have UV inhibitors. I don't know if this is a good thing or bad to be honest. In boats its to ensure the hull lasts much longer.


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

maffy said:


> And I quote:
> "Flammable. Repeated exposure may cause skin dryness or cracking. Toxic to aquatic organisms, may cause long-term adverse effects
> in the aquatic environment."


I think they're talking about in its liquid state. Think about it.........._yacht_ varnish. Correct me if I'm wrong, but if your quote referred to the varnish in its solid, cured state, we'd have a whole load of lethal boats and dead "aquatic organisms" on our hands.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

maffy said:


> Stick three coats on a 3ft chipboard viv.
> 
> Put a lighter to it.
> 
> ...


*yes you are....oh...sorry my bad...i misread it*:blush:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> *yes you are....oh...sorry my bad...i misread it*:blush:


PMSL

thats what I read!


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Lol this thread is funny.

WTF is up with the bible quotes maffy? 

You seem to be stating wild guesses as facts, example... stop using this varnish or your reps will die.... proof? And bible quotes don't count. Those arguing against you have proved their point, as the snakes are all alive. 

I prefer the herpteks as apart from the warping they last forever and as I only keep a few snakes I can afford them (at the moment).... however I guess I should stop using them as wood is more environmentally friendly, except to the forest that is raped dry, and the animals and fauna, but who cares about them.


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Owzy said:


> Lol this thread is funny.
> 
> WTF is up with the bible quotes maffy?
> 
> ...


Not me for one, all of my new vivs will be made of ivory. Simply for the fact it is fire retardent and once belonged to an elephant :gasp:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

paulds said:


> Not me for one, all of my new vivs will be made of ivory. Simply for the fact it is fire retardent and once belonged to an elephant :gasp:


Maffy will have a real problem with Ivory vivs and it'll have bog all to do with effinglumps............wait for a creative reply!


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*truth*

i have just told you the truth thats all.

Aside from Roseanna (i think that's her name) everyone who's got snakes in these G4 pond painted or Yacht varnished tanks, the snakes will die overnight.

The words are not mine, they are God's words.

I quoted the holy scriptures so you may listen. The comfort I have is that some of you will take notice of why this will happen and become like the Ninevites that Jonah gave warning to.

Please read the book of Jonah in the Bible (the Holy Scriptures).


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

maffy said:


> i have just told you the truth thats all.
> 
> Aside from Roseanna (i think that's her name) everyone who's got snakes in these G4 pond painted or Yacht varnished tanks, the snakes will die overnight.
> 
> ...


I smell a load of bulldoody!

This isnt even funny anymore just irritating


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

I dont think youve done Dave any favours mate. :notworthy::devil:


----------



## malarkine (Jul 7, 2010)

maffy said:


> i have just told you the truth thats all.
> 
> Aside from Roseanna (i think that's her name) everyone who's got snakes in these G4 pond painted or Yacht varnished tanks, the snakes will die overnight.
> 
> ...


Maffy you are an absolute idiot


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

Maybe we should use Ark varnish instead of yacht varnish, all those animals survived


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*Dave's business*



PAB said:


> I dont think youve done Dave any favours mate. :notworthy::devil:


If Dave employed four people, he still wouldn't be able to cope with the amount of business he gets.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

maffy said:


> If Dave employed four people, he still wouldn't be able to cope with the amount of business he gets.


Well done Dave.


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*The Ark*



kettykev said:


> Maybe we should use Ark varnish instead of yacht varnish, all those animals survived


No kettykev, actually not a good idea. Bitumen is highly flammable.

The kings of Sodom and Gomorrah went falling into these pits at Genesis chapter 14 verse 10. (some translations may not use the correct Hebrew translation into English, i.e. bitumen).

However its waterproofing qualities are immense. 

Pitch is its liquid form (zepheth), Bitumen (khemar) is its solid state and "kopher" is its tar state.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

maffy said:


> No kettykev, actually not a good idea. Bitumen is highly flammable.
> 
> The kings of Sodom and Gomorrah went falling into these pits at Genesis chapter 14 verse 10. (some translations may not use the correct Hebrew translation into English, i.e. bitumen).
> 
> ...


Are you for real!

Me thinks you are another Viperlover!


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

maffy said:


> If Dave employed four people, he still wouldn't be able to cope with the amount of business he gets.


Out of interest, how exactly does he cope on his own then? Goes God help?


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

maffy said:


> No kettykev, actually not a good idea. Bitumen is highly flammable.
> 
> The kings of Sodom and Gomorrah went falling into these pits at Genesis chapter 14 verse 10. (some translations may not use the correct Hebrew translation into English, i.e. bitumen).
> 
> ...




yacht varnish is flammable.....and god allowed his son to be tortured to death in the most painful and inhumane way known to man......sounds like a crappy dad to me


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> yacht varnish is flammable.....and god allowed his son to be tortured to death in the most painful and inhumane way known to man......sounds like a crappy dad to me


Gotta agree with you there mate that and the glues used in making sheet materials are flammable as hell :whistling2:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

My mate was burnt to death by yacht varnish.....i know this because he told: victory:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> My mate was burnt to death by yacht varnish.....i know this because he told: victory:


told you at the funeral did he? :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

maffy said:


> I posted this in the Snakes section but wished to share this with DWA licence holders as they have particular emphasis on quality construction in their vivs! Understandably :lol2:.
> 
> If you're looking for a vivarium I highly recommend:
> 
> ...


i agree strongly very good service and brilliant quality will be using again


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

I really don't understand this thread.
So Ratboy is good at making vivs then?
What's with all the bible quotes and endorsement of Contiboard? 
If yacht varnish is so toxic what about the chemicals in the melamine? What about the phenols and stuff in the wood?
Wood isn't any more environmentally friendly than plastic, the world's rainforests aren't being cut down to make into oil are they? Rhino Vivs are made of polypropylene which is a by-product of the fuel production industry so helps to reduce the wastage of oil drilling.
Most of the vivariums we use are made of MFC and are pretty much buggered. We've had most of them under a year and they are already warping and peeling.
I won't be making any out of MDF, OSB or plywood because they would take me an age to seal and look nice so I will either continually replace them with more MFC or gradually replace them with the (unfortunately expensive but hopefully worth it) Rhinos.


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*Why do I quote the Bible?*



mrhoyo said:


> I really don't understand this thread.
> So Ratboy is good at making vivs then?
> What's with all the bible quotes and endorsement of Contiboard?
> If yacht varnish is so toxic what about the chemicals in the melamine? What about the phenols and stuff in the wood?
> ...


hi Mrhoyo, contiboard is produced according to strict manufacturing guidelines. I have five year old vivs where the contiboard wood is in perfect condition. Amazing stuff.

I am not here for political debate. Is the by-product of oil drilling really a good thing? All things considered.

Just how is it that plastics breakdown in the sea? And yet few of us can avoid using these materials. It is just not possible.

As for wood production... The <managed> use of wood production works very well. Unmanaged greedy ones don't. Unmanaged greedy anything doesn't work well.

I tell you the truth, before five hundred years occurs there will be ones highly skilled in the working of wood. 

I'd love to say more, but... Deuteronomy chapter 4 verse 2 - says I can't :welcome:.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> My mate was burnt to death by yacht varnish.....i know this because he told: victory:


Perhaps you could paint maffy with it to stop him quoting siht!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

If G4 is so deadly why do they use it to seal fish ponds where fish are kept ??????????? Maffy your a TWIT........WITH AN "A"


Just to update you on my animals.....non are dead or have died through the deadly G4....or V8


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Does this guy just talk balls?


----------



## mangotango (Jul 7, 2008)

Actuall Mr.hoyo the rainforests are being cut down for oil as some of the richest deposits in the world are beneath the amazon and the rain forests of that reigion. Not really on topic but who cares this thread is a load of b******s anyway especially with that moron maffy preaching the sermon of friggin conti board. 

Honestly man get a grip if I was Dave I'd bitch slap you for making a specticle of your self whilst mentioning my company.

What is wrong with you man? where you born this stupid or was it an accident in your earlier years? or did your mum just never give you a dahm good slap and tell you to stop keep talking crap.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

mangotango said:


> Actuall Mr.hoyo the rainforests are being cut down for oil as some of the richest deposits in the world are beneath the amazon and the rain forests of that reigion. Not really on topic but who cares this thread is a load of b******s anyway especially with that moron maffy preaching the sermon of friggin conti board.
> 
> Honestly man get a grip if I was Dave I'd bitch slap you for making a specticle of your self whilst mentioning my company.
> 
> What is wrong with you man? where you born this stupid or was it an accident in your earlier years? or did your mum just never give you a dahm good slap and tell you to stop keep talking crap.


Best reply yet!

Well done mate!

Maffy please take this on board!


----------



## nino_rojo (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow, sorry to bring this all back up again but I opened this thread hoping to find out some info on Dave's vivs cos I'm thinking about buying one, but instead I read more than 7 FULL pages of absolute inane twaddle LOL!
Maffy, I was kinda with you (because I'm a compelte novice) until you seemed to pick 2 Biblical quotes at complete random and claimed they proved a point. Firstly, the Bible proves very little other than, if its true, we are all going to Hell. And Secondly, those quotes had no obvious significance to warping vivs, yachts or snakes. Anyway, I feel I've lost nearly all interest in Dave and his viv's (through no fault of his own). :whistling2:


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

FFS I am a Clergyman, and even I am embarrassed for him! Dave needs to ask a Mod to get rid of this thread asap..


----------



## pandamonium (Sep 25, 2009)

Isn't swearing a sin lathiathan?


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Absolutely.. but it is more the intent behind the word, than the actual word itself. Besides, FFS, when I type it, means 'For Flips Sake'.. quite common in Northern Ireland.

That is not to say that I don't swear, for it is a part of my vocabulary.. but that doesn't make it right... and I wouldn't be a hypocrite, and criticise someone for doing something I do myself.


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

maffy said:


> i have just told you the truth thats all.
> 
> Aside from Roseanna (i think that's her name) everyone who's got snakes in these G4 pond painted or Yacht varnished tanks, the snakes will die overnight.
> 
> ...




Seriously the oddest post i've read in a while!

Being a Cabinetmaker i could point out the error of your ways, with regards to Vivs' and varnish's, contiboard, moisture content, sealants, warping, the fact that wood expands and contracts in all its forms etc, etc. But i'm of to the pub with god, so a tad busy at the mo!


----------



## supernaturalfan (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey guys,

Very old post but I was searching for comments on Dave's Vivs as I'm thinking of getting one built for my tree frogs, and stumbled across this thread.

Now I've read it all and I just want to be clear; so contiboard is good because it says so in the bible, yacht varnish is bad, also stated in the bible, kills fish and spontaneously combusts, wood is bad because, well I'm not sure, was that in the bible too?

So, taking all this into consideration, exactly wtf can I use for a viv? :lol2:

Lmao, superb thread, best laugh I've had in ages. Me thinks there has been some inhalation of varnish fumes  

I think I might go with glass; unless that means I'm going to burst into flames and go straight to hell...?


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

So what solvent do you recomend


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> Perhaps you could paint maffy with it to stop him quoting siht!


this almost made me pss myself with laughter! :2thumb:


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

This post is the weird. A mixture of salesmanship, capentry, religion and utter sht.


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

*Sticky business!*

This should be made a sticky - perhaps just for a month or so - WTF - :lol2: - it really is a quailty read - perhaps an idea for some Novelist's shortlist prize etc

Oh by the way - properties of _liquid yacht varnish_ are different from when it has *CURED*. I have just completed a wooden *OSB *viv but used _*MARINE GRADE EPOXY*_ *RESIN *-(hopefully this [_substance_] will add another element of banter for a few further chapters...? :Na_Na_Na_Na::2thumb: - _this is gorgeous signing off._


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*just read through this!!*

:gasp:WTF?WISH DID'NT START READING...............


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

snakekeeper said:


> This post is the weird. A mixture of salesmanship, capentry, religion and utter sht.


I agree and sitting in a gutter with a freshly found dimp and a swig of hairspray would almost read like a pulitzer prize winner.:mf_dribble:


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

i wonder how maffy feels about evolution...............


----------



## Proud_Mummy (Aug 10, 2011)

*DWA Snakes*

I have a thread open under the name of... DWA Snakes and was looking for some advice please could anyone find this thread and send me some advice thanks


----------



## steve williams (Feb 14, 2010)

The Opening Theme for The Twilight Zone - YouTube


----------



## supernaturalfan (Jul 23, 2011)

DRD said:


> i wonder how maffy feels about evolution...............


Poo stirrer


----------

